# Exposure of lung tissue to vape aerosol



## Hooked (24/3/21)

*Acute exposure of lung tissue to vape aerosol has lesser impact on gene expression than cigarette smoke*
https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...-on-gene-expression-than-cigarette-smoke.aspx
21 March 2021

A new peer-reviewed study published in the journal Toxicological Research & Application shows acute exposure of a 3D human bronchial tissue model to e-cigarette aerosol has minimal impact on gene expression compared to smoke from combustible cigarettes.

The research involved sub-cytotoxic exposure to cells in a 3D human bronchial model (MucilAirTM) to nicotine-containing vape aerosol, combustible cigarette smoke and fresh air control under strict laboratory conditions...

After cell 'recovery' periods of 4 and 48 hours, scientists assessed the expression of a variety of genes to determine if any were increased or decreased by the single exposure...

Focusing on the 3R4F reference cigarette, no pathways were activated after four hours exposure, but at 48 hours the cells had both genes associated with cell cycle and cell death pathways activated. Conversely, those cells exposed to vape aerosol demonstrated slightly elevated NF-KappaB signaling pathways after four hours exposure. However, at 48 hours no pathways were activated."

The results from this study show, that under the conditions of test, acute exposure to vape aerosol had less impact on gene expression in human lung cells in vitro than the equivalent dose of cigarette smoke..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------

